# Student Fees



## DaveTee (9 Aug 2007)

Hello I've recently applied to ROTP and will most likely (after being accepted i hope) go to a civie university. I have already done some of my program and was wondering when the funding would start if I am accepted to ROTP. For example, if I get accepted in September, is my tuition paid from that point on? I found something similar on another thread which referred me to CBI 210.80 but no mention of when these come into effect. Any advice would be appreciated, and if not I'll just call the recruiters.


----------



## McG (9 Aug 2007)

DaveTee said:
			
		

> just call the recruiters.


There's the right answer.


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2007)

Dave
This subject has been discussed on several occasions.....

Use the handy dandy "SEARCH" function - it really works!!


----------



## kincanucks (9 Aug 2007)

_if I get accepted in September, is my tuition paid from that point on?_

Yes


----------



## MC (25 Aug 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _if I get accepted in September, is my tuition paid from that point on?_
> 
> Yes



I know you are a recruiter, and things might have changed since I got in two years ago, but back then you were only subsidized starting after finishing IAP.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Aug 2007)

MC said:
			
		

> I know you are a recruiter, and things might have changed since I got in two years ago, but back then you were only subsidized starting after finishing IAP.



Are you going to argue for the sake of arguing or are you going to read what people are saying based on experience?

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## MC (25 Aug 2007)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Are you going to argue for the sake of arguing or are you going to read what people are saying based on experience?
> 
> Milnet.Ca Staff



Ironic of you to ask, seeing as I'm attempting to respectfully bring forth the facts as they are based on my experience, having been through a similar situation. I was accepted around mid-year and neither I nor any of the other people accepted at the same time were payed anything until IAP. Only thing that I know for sure however, is that you get a different version of what happens to civ u students at every recruiting centre, so for all I know we could've all been screwed, but that's how it went down for me. 

Now, are you just getting on my back for the sake of doing it?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2007)

MC said:
			
		

> Ironic of you to ask, seeing as I'm attempting to respectfully bring forth the facts as they are based on my experience, having been through a similar situation. I was accepted around mid-year and neither I nor any of the other people accepted at the same time were payed anything until IAP. Only thing that I know for sure however, is that you get a different version of what happens to civ u students at every recruiting centre, so for all I know we could've all been screwed, but that's how it went down for me.
> 
> Now, are you just getting on my back for the sake of doing it?



watch this smartman....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Aug 2007)

MC said:
			
		

> Ironic of you to ask, seeing as I'm attempting to respectfully bring forth the facts as they are based on my experience, having been through a similar situation. I was accepted around mid-year and neither I nor any of the other people accepted at the same time were payed anything until IAP. Only thing that I know for sure however, is that you get a different version of what happens to civ u students at every recruiting centre, so for all I know we could've all been screwed, but that's how it went down for me.
> 
> Now, are you just getting on my back for the sake of doing it?



make sure you give me another minus in 5 hours


----------



## kincanucks (25 Aug 2007)

MC said:
			
		

> I know you are a recruiter, and things might have changed since I got in two years ago, but back then you were only subsidized starting after finishing IAP.



Sorry my bad as I should have been more specific in case a mouthy OCdt showed up.  The subsidization starts when you start university and to receive the subsidization you must meet certain requirements such as staying healthy and passing IAP/BOTP.  Now OCdt go do some photocopies.


----------



## MC (25 Aug 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Sorry my bad as I should have been more specific in case a mouthy OCdt showed up.  The subsidization starts when you start university and to receive the subsidization you must meet certain requirements such as staying healthy and passing IAP/BOTP.  Now OCdt go do some photocopies.



Right, subsidization only starts after IAP/BOTP, so if he did get accepted in September somehow, he wouldn't see any money for tuition until the following year. Thanks for the clarification, pops


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2007)

...and we're done

army.ca staff


----------



## Gunner (28 Aug 2007)

A final comment from Kincanucks.



> _It seems someone has found offence with my post above.  It was meant to be humorous and in no way was a slag against OCdts.  OCdts while employed in various positions while awaiting training can be used for a number of shitty little jobs and photocopying can be one of them as it was for me while I was in the same position many moons ago.  In fact I probably photocopied about five thousand documents while awaiting training in North Bay. In addition to that I was responsible for making coffee and other great tasks.  And yes I was probably a mouthy OCdt also.  Again, the post was not meant to be a slag against OCdts and I sincerely apologize to anyone that found offence with my post.  Cheers._


----------

